# Bandit and Baby gave birth today!!!!



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

We have babies!!!! Baby had a girl that looks just like her. Bandit had a boy and he looks nothing like her or the dad. Bandit had a difficult time with hers. I had to help get him our. She just couldn't push him out. She pushed for about 45 min. Then I had to go in and get the legs. Baby had a few tears because I guess it was her first time too. I tried to help the head come out and work her tissue over the head but it was just too big.
They both passed the placenta within an hour of having the baby. I have been using Molly's Herbals Pregnancy Mix added to their feed daily. People said it helps with that and the bleeding afterwards. Babies came out wanting to nurse and walk around before I could get them free from their cords. Bandit just jumped up and the cord ripped. Is that how that's supposed to happen? Baby had started pushing after I laid down for about 30 mins, and my son came and got me. So Baby actually went first and then Bandit. I would have expected them to have more than one but I guess they are just fat goaties! I am very pleased with them both. They are helping clean each others babies but only letting their own nurse. It was funny that as soon as Bandit had her baby she jumped up and went to investigate Baby's little girl. They had them about an hour apart. I dipped the cords but moms keep licking it off so I stopped trying.

















































































































:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :stars: They're adorable!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so thankful everything went well! We had a tough few first kiddings, so I'm glad it went well for you!!! <3 They are amazingly beautiful <3


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

What precious little babies  Congratulations!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

How lovely they are! The pictures are terrific! You did a good job!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

YAAAA!!! I'm so happy for you!!! They are adorable babies.. Congratulations! Good job mommas (goat and human)


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are beautiful! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks everybody. I just cried after each was born. It was amazing. This morning now I am so sore! I have been resisting the urge to stay outside with them. I am waiting for daylight to go check on them.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

nursehelg said:


> I have been resisting the urge to stay outside with them. I am waiting for daylight to go check on them.


I can't blame you, I would have probably spent the night in the barn.  :wink:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Awwww... Too cute!!! :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

WillowGem said:


> nursehelg said:
> 
> 
> > I have been resisting the urge to stay outside with them. I am waiting for daylight to go check on them.
> ...


Been there. Done that. Sleeping in a barn snuggled up to a laboring doe in winter is not the funnest thing :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Boondachs (May 11, 2012)

They are adorable, congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable babies  Congratulations!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>nursehelg wrote:
I have been resisting the urge to stay outside with them. I am waiting for daylight to go check on them.

WillowGem wrote:
I can't blame you, I would have probably spent the night in the barn.

Been there. Done that. Sleeping in a barn snuggled up to a laboring doe in winter is not the funnest thing<<<

Yeah, I've done that too!LOL

Absolutely lovely babies. We won't have tiny ones again until next spring.
Congratualtions.

>>>>They had them about an hour apart.<<<<
At least they gave you a bit of a break.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

They are so cute. They are really doing great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

adorable...congrats


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Love the pic of someone holding a baby and the mama looking up like, "What are you doing with my baby!?"

P.S. I love Molly's Herbals. I use her dewormer and it works so well!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful babies. Congrats!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh so sweet! I'm glad the kidding went well for all :stars: 
They're beautiful!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are too cute, I love the picture where the mama is yelling at you to give her back her baby LOL!!!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

A couple people told me that it looks like she wants to bite me. LOL!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

So precious!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What beautiful babies!


----------

